# Chancen Datenverlust - eine halb ernste/lustige Sache

## NightDragon

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vor 4 Tagen auf meinem Notebook einen Ordner mit Bildern von einigen Reisen unabsichtlich gelöscht.

Nun kenne ich einen Weg die Daten wiederherzustellen.

Ich kopiere mittels dd alles auf eine neue Platte und da das Dateisystem reiserfs ist, werde ich dann den Index neu aufbauen lassen.

Dateien die gelöscht werden, werden prinzipiell aus dem Index gelöscht, sowie ich das verstanden habe.

Die Dateien selbst, wenn auch nicht auffindbar, sind also noch als "unsichtbares" Element auf der Platte.

D.h. die kopierten Daten werden dann mit dieser Methode rekonstruiert.

Nun zum Sinn des Threads. - da die Sache ziemlich schei*e ist und mich das so nervt, würd ich gern mit einem kleinen Fun-Thread der Sache den Ernst nehmen.

Also eine Art Wette und Diskussion unter euch bzw. mit mir, wie das ganze ausgehn wird.

Also, das System das ich meine ist nach wie vor im Einsatz. Ein Teil der Daten könnte schon von anderen überschrieben worden sein. Da das System, trotz allem, aber kaum verwendet wird (läuft ständig, aber wird nur darauf gsurft im moment usw...) stehen die Chancen nicht so schlecht, sinken aber mit der Zeit die vergeht, solange bis ich ne 40GB Platte auftreiben kann um das ganze durchzuführen.

Nun... Meine Wette liegt bei 85%, dass die Methode überhaupt was findet und bei 65% das die Daten alle gerettet werden können.

Wer glaubt was anderes, wer wettet dagegen? Wie hoch glaubt ihr sind die Chancen?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Nun... Meine Wette liegt bei 85%, dass die Methode überhaupt was findet und bei 65% das die Daten alle gerettet werden können.
> 
> Wer glaubt was anderes, wer wettet dagegen? Wie hoch glaubt ihr sind die Chancen?

 

Ich sage 60%.

Mehr wirst du nicht finden... Wo kann ich meine Kontonummer angeben um den Wetteinsatz abzusahnen  :Mr. Green: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## musv

Ich hatte mal vor (sehr) längerer Zeit auch ein bißchen auf meiner Platte rumgelöscht - ebenfalls ReiserFS. Da Backup nur was für Angsthasen ist, hatte ich die Warnmeldungen zwecks Backup einfachen mal mit einem herablassenden Lächeln übersprungen.

Die Dateien, die ich gelöscht hatte, konnte ich damit größtenteils wiederherstellen, dafür fand ich aber auch auch 'ne ganze Menge von Dateien, die ich eigentlich gar nicht aus dem Jenseits zurückholen wollte. Und viele andere Dateien, die vorher noch vollständig vorhanden waren, waren nach dem Rebuild nicht mehr so richtig ganz vollständig vorhanden.

Wird also lustig. Wenn's nur Bilder sind, tipp ich mal auf ca. 80%-Erfolgsquote.

----------

## Qubit

Hi NightDragon,

da wirst du wohl nicht viele chanzen haben, aus leidiger erfahrung......

das beste wäre, wenn du die partition direkt read-only gemountet

hättest, dann wie du schon sagst per dd auf eine andere platte spielen

o. übers loop-device.

```
reiserfsck --rebuild-tree -S -l /root/recover.log /dev/xxx
```

viel spaß beim suchen in lost+found  :Smile: 

Ps: NIEMALS auf der originalen partition den rebuild starten!

gruß qubit.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ja... Den Fehler habe ich auch mal gemacht...

Zack ein paar Radio Aufnahmen aus versehen gelöscht...

Kein Problem, gibt bestimmt einfache Methoden zum widerherstellen...

Nun ja.. Das einzige was ich fand, war ein reiserfsck --scan-whole-partition --rebuild-tree oder sowas in der Art...

Nun gut.. Viele Dateien waren wieder aufgetaucht... Allerdings nur durchnummeriert...

Aber im Endeffekt hatte der Befehl mehr kaputt gemacht, als er repariert hatte... Berechtigungen stimmten nicht mehr etc...

Ich habe Gentoo neu installiert und bin seitdem viel vorsichtiger  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Ich wette, daß dieser Thread demnächst in's Diskussionsforum verschoben wird, wo er hingehört.  :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

*hehe* Okay... also Kontonummer gibts keine  :Wink: 

Naja... gleich nacher read-only mounten bringt nix. Ich hatte die Wahl keinen Notebook mehr zu haben oder ihn für die Arbeit weiterverwenden zu können.

Jo und deswegen hab ich daruf weitergearbeitet...

*g* Also die chancen sinken... Shi* ...  :Wink: 

Diskussionsforum?  :Wink:  Naja... so gesehen bleibt er in diesem Forum, und landet nur im Unterforum  :Wink: 

----------

## Sourcecode

In Anbetracht dessen da das wohl noch ne Weile dauert bis du die Platte hast und der Rechner in Betrieb bleibt (auch wenns nur zum Surfen ist).

Maximal 45%  ( nach 1 Monat...)

70% sollte das in diesen Tagen noch passieren.

----------

